#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-08-24
<r2d2rogers_> Good evening
<kwadroke> evening
<r2d2rogers_> got hte hangout started
<r2d2rogers_> forgot to email earlier... will see if anyone shows up
<r2d2rogers_> howdy waynew
<waynew> hey r2d2rogers_
<waynew> how goes it this fine tuesday evening?
 * waynew usually forgets about the weekly chat
<r2d2rogers_> pretty well, trying to get set to put cyanogen on my android phone
<waynew> I think this is my second time making it :P
 * waynew is not familiar with cyanogen
<r2d2rogers> it's more vanilla google distro of android
<waynew> but I do have an android phone^_^
<waynew> ooooh yeah
<waynew> I knew I had heard the term somewhere
<r2d2rogers> less crufty
<r2d2rogers> I have one person in the google+ hangout
<waynew> yeah, I've got a samsung galaxy s... and it does have a bit of cruft on it
<r2d2rogers> https://plus.google.com/#113343680491548824655/posts
<r2d2rogers> ::Nods:: I'm on a Captivate
<waynew> thought about dropping by the hangout... but I don't have a webcam on here, so...
<r2d2rogers> sounds works too
<r2d2rogers> no video doesn't lock you out
<waynew> well, no real mic to speak of either ;)
<r2d2rogers> no worries
<waynew> just catching up on my blog reading... 126 unread on my main account, whoops
<r2d2rogers> wow
<r2d2rogers> you keep up better than I do...
<r2d2rogers> I think I subscribe to too many things
<waynew> quite a few posts on Gurney Journey - he's an artist (the creator of Dinotopia), and usually has fairly interesting posts. Of course I'm a hobby artist... actually I'm a hobby most things, heh
<r2d2rogers> Hey __todd__
<r2d2rogers> waynew and kwadroke  are active here too
<waynew> yes indeed
<kwadroke> mostly here
<r2d2rogers> xHey zillah
<zillah> hey there
<waynew> welcome zillah
<zillah> how are things tonight?
<r2d2rogers> pretty good
<waynew> going swell, just catching up on my rss feeds
<r2d2rogers> trying ti figure out if we can think of a topic for tonight
<kwadroke> I do have a question for you guys...
<kwadroke> I'm wanting to setup a vpn for gaming. Has anyone else done this?
<waynew> nope
<waynew> only vpn I've done was with Hamachi
<kwadroke> hamachi seems to be a bit over kill
<r2d2rogers> the only thing that comes to mind is yeah... hamachi
<r2d2rogers> what about something like open vpn?
<kwadroke> I've got a Dyndns account so I don't need hamachi's middle man
<waynew> unless some newer programs have come out in the last 3 years, Hamachi was the easiest way that I had heard of by far
<zillah> ive used PoPToP before.
<kwadroke> and I can open ports easy enough
<kwadroke> it's mostly going to be Windows clients connecting
<kwadroke> I thought about just recommending putty with port forwarding
<r2d2rogers> Welcome module000
<module000> hiya
<kwadroke> and use /bin/false as the shell
<zillah> poptop is great for windows clients. you can use the built in vpn client.
<kwadroke> does that work with WinXP -Win7?
<zillah> yep
<zillah> and win2k
<kwadroke> how easy is it to setup the server?
<zillah> from what i remeber ita pretty easy. it's been yeara since i've messed with it though
<r2d2rogers> howdy johndoc
<kwadroke> oh pptp
<kwadroke> I think I may have setup this a long time ago on another server
<waynew> OK Go! and the Muppets: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiMZa8flyYY&feature=player_embedded
<johndoc> hiya
<johndoc> i did no think that came out until tomorrow
<waynew> it was posted on GeekDad... that was hilarious
<johndoc> i was excited when i found the preview while watching music vids the other night
<waynew> OK Go amuses me greatly... as well as the Muppets. They've pretty much embraced YouTube, I've noticed
<johndoc> i like both, but i don't care the cover really
<johndoc> the video is cool though
<johndoc> *care for the
<waynew> I think my favorite bit of Muppet related trivia (so far) is on the foreward of one of the Muppet Show Tonight! videos that my dad has...
<waynew> it was before the Alice Cooper show... and Brian Henson (Jim's son) was saying that they had pretty much convinced people that the Muppet Show was a clean, wholesome, family show... "and then my dad went out and got Alice Cooper on the show". Heh.
<johndoc> i learned my first "dirty" joke from the muppet show
<r2d2rogers> LOL
<r2d2rogers> sared to ask
<r2d2rogers> scared
<johndoc> it's not too bad
<johndoc> i remember it was the crab with the funny accent and he said "What do you get when you cross an elephant and a rhino?" *short pause* "ellufino" which as a kid was funny picturing a half elephant half rhino until about a week later when i realized he actually said "hell if i know"
<waynew> lol
<johndoc> i had retold the joke to my parents half a dozen times never getting the reaction i expected, just scrunched eyebrows and a stern talking to
<waynew> I'm sure that was confusing for a young child
<johndoc> indeed
<r2d2rogers> so what can we do for topics for next week to get more people interested in participating?
<johndoc> i told that story to my wife last week when i saw the preview for the ok go thing and she's still laughing (of course she knows my parents)
<zillah> r2d2rogers: netcat ;)
<zillah> netcat is always a fun topic
<waynew> wow... voxel based storage http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2011/08/coming-soon-supermans-memory-crystals/
<r2d2rogers> yeha that's gonna be cool
<r2d2rogers> zillah: you up for doing a demo or talk ? :)
<kwadroke> sounds like isolinear rods from DS9
<zillah> possibly. what would we use netcat for?
<zillah> id love to use it to stream audio to anpter computer but ive never actually done it :P
<zillah> i could try to do a general intro
<zillah> would we just do it on google hangout?
 * waynew has heard of netcat before, but doesn't remember what it is/for... 
<waynew> so I guess that would be interesting ;)
<r2d2rogers> THat would be the main talk channel I'd think
<r2d2rogers> I don't know how easy a screen cast would be on the hangout
<r2d2rogers> I don't the the resolution is high enough
<r2d2rogers> we might have to think about that one a bit
<zillah> netcat is used to pipe network traffic waynew
<r2d2rogers> but I'm very interested in learning more about using netcat
<kwadroke> if done right it can be done on a screen cast
<zillah> maybe a terminal window with a big font
<kwadroke> use webcam studio http://www.ws4gl.org/
<kwadroke> it can capture part of a screen
<kwadroke> I've used it for game streaming on ustream.tv
<zillah> for windows?
<kwadroke> linux
<kwadroke> for windows I use ManyCam
<zillah> ah ok
<kwadroke> http://www.manycam.com/
<kwadroke> it does the same thing
<zillah> ok
<r2d2rogers> kwadroke: what all does the defcon group do project wise?
<kwadroke> we haven't nailed down a particular project yet
<kwadroke> we have presentations and such
<r2d2rogers> Is the defcon group synonymous with the hackerspace group or is there just a lot of overlap?
<kwadroke> a lot of overlap
<kwadroke> the hackerspace is being started by the defcon group
<kwadroke> but it will be a seperate entity
<r2d2rogers> I'd love to see a project space be established
<kwadroke> same here. one of the reasons I joined in
<r2d2rogers> I have a bunch of altoids tins that need projects
<r2d2rogers> a modular something would be cool...
<kwadroke> that reminds me, I need to get the flip-flops out of the car
<r2d2rogers> ??,G>
<kwadroke> http://nfggames.com/forum2/index.php?topic=4422.0
<kwadroke> I'm making a scanline generator for the LCDs in my arcade cabinets
<kwadroke> and they use flip-flop ICs to make the lines
<r2d2rogers> AHhh
<r2d2rogers>  ok
<r2d2rogers> sweet
<r2d2rogers> there are al sorts of hands on projects that would be cool
<r2d2rogers> playing with GPG keys and encryption would be a good defcon topic
<kwadroke> we talked about that... just no one's all that familar with it
<kwadroke> something we're still wanting to do
<r2d2rogers> check out the howto's on Ubuntu's site or debian keysigning info
<kwadroke> yeah. I've got a book on it too
<r2d2rogers> I need to make a new key
<r2d2rogers> I managed to forget my password or typo consistently when I made it
<zillah> going to sleep guys. i'll look into doing something about netcat and let you know
<kwadroke> yeah about to head home myself
<zillah> ttyl
<johndoc> what's up guys?
<kwadroke> not much
<johndoc> what happened to the...dawg guy that use to be in here?
<kwadroke> nwadawg?
<kwadroke> haven't seen him in awhile
<johndoc> ah, i rarely come in here
<kwadroke> it's usually pretty quiet in here
<kwadroke> except tuesday nights
<kwadroke> unless someone starts talking
<johndoc> lol
<module000> haven't idled here in ages :P
<kwadroke> I'm usually on here during the day
